# Mitchells Bay Lake St Clair question.



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Im heading there in May and we went there last year. My friend if going in a boat that only has a 9.9. Does anyone know how far the X4 and X2 markers are from the Mitchells Bay marina to X4 and X2?


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

I can't answer your question but you say you were there last year were you 
There in may? If so how did you do? We are going to st Claire in May as well


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

If you are going out of the bay thru the markers then turning and heading to the x4 it would be 3.5 miles give or take. Farther to x2. As the crow flies 2 to 2.5. But I wouldn't go straight out to it. I'd run out thru the markers..


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Just curious, what do you target in May?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

May can be a very iffy month on St. Clair! Usually a lot of fronts and high winds. Your better chances of good weather will be late May. If your venturing out onto the lake in a boat with a 9.9 motor, I'd suggest you have a weather band radio wth you and keep a close eye on weather at all times. That lake can turn hazardous in a hurry!

IMO May is one of the best months for smallmouth fishing. They're usually up shallow getting ready to spawn or just finished and ready to put the feed bag on! The bass season is closed at this time, but I think it's the best time to get those 50-100 a bass days! Good luck and be safe!


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

If you fish St. Clair in May you are fishing for pike and pan fish, those pesky bass are just getting in your way.
Agree watch the weather. A 9.9 would be a white knuckler if the wind came up.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

G.lock said:


> If you fish St. Clair in May you are fishing for pike and pan fish, those pesky bass are just getting in your way.
> Agree watch the weather. A 9.9 would be a white knuckler if the wind came up.


Haha that's funny


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

k thanks for the info. I have a Bass Tracker 190TX with a 115 Merc. I took it up there last year around the mid of June. We saw a storm brewing and we high tailed it off the lake. When we got back to the cabin it poured down rain real bad. I cant imagine being on the lake during that storm. We are going up there this year May 9th - 15th. I hope that the weather is good that week that's for sure. If it becomes a problem with that 9.9 then I guess we bit the bullet and rent a boat up there for $170 a day


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I plan on hitting everything. I really hope to get into some big fat crappies.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

jfarkas said:


> k thanks for the info. I have a Bass Tracker 190TX with a 115 Merc. I took it up there last year around the mid of June. We saw a storm brewing and we high tailed it off the lake. When we got back to the cabin it poured down rain real bad. I cant imagine being on the lake during that storm. We are going up there this year May 9th - 15th. I hope that the weather is good that week that's for sure. If it becomes a problem with that 9.9 then I guess we bit the bullet and rent a boat up there for $170 a day


If the weather is rough, you can still fish in the canal system by Bass Haven to get out of the wind. Great largemouth fishing in there. He has a ramp right there where you can launch for a fee. You can also go into the Snye River which has really good fishing for several species. They also have a free public ramp to the river in Wallaceburg.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

If I take an immediate right outside of the Mitchells bay marina, there is a small island and then it looks like a smaller river ... is that what your talking about?


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

polebender said:


> IMO May is one of the best months for smallmouth fishing. They're usually up shallow getting ready to spawn or just finished and ready to put the feed bag on! The bass season is closed at this time, but I think it's the best time to get those 50-100 a bass days! Good luck and be safe!


I'm not a fish cop, but as you say the bass season is closed at that time. A real fish cop will ticket you for targeting out of season fish...just saying


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

ya I know. Most going to be throwing out cranks for Pike and walleye. Beetle spins will be for the crappie.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

jfarkas said:


> If I take an immediate right outside of the Mitchells bay marina, there is a small island and then it looks like a smaller river ... is that what your talking about?


Do you have a map? Over by Bass Haven there is a green buoy that marks a channel that goes about 100-150 yards between large sets of reeds on each side. It looks like it dead ends but when you get to the back you can go either way. To get into the Snye turn right then go just a short distance and then go to the left. You enter into the river there. You can't miss it. Once in the river, you can travel for miles. Lots of good structure, sand bars etc. good walleye fishing in there also.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Whopper said:


> I'm not a fish cop, but as you say the bass season is closed at that time. A real fish cop will ticket you for targeting out of season fish...just saying


Yea, I know! None of the hundreds of bass boats up there during the closed season are fishing for bass! But when you're throwing spinnerbaits and topwaters, those bass just seem to get in the way! Lol!


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

jfarkas said:


> k thanks for the info. I have a Bass Tracker 190TX with a 115 Merc. I took it up there last year around the mid of June. We saw a storm brewing and we high tailed it off the lake. When we got back to the cabin it poured down rain real bad. I cant imagine being on the lake during that storm. We are going up there this year May 9th - 15th. I hope that the weather is good that week that's for sure. If it becomes a problem with that 9.9 then I guess we bit the bullet and rent a boat up there for $170 a day


I should be clearer, a 9.9 would be alright if you stay close and Grass Island, the Snye, or even the main lake just outside Mitchels bay would be alright IF the weather is clear.
I've done well around these areas and a small light boat could get you into some good fish.
Also check out the canoe cut, there are signs just to the right as you leave mitchel as you enter the marked channel. Some real good pan fish.
Don't forget your Walpole license if you go right from Mitchels.


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

When is the bass fishing closed at st Claire I'm going may 16th thru the 20th 
Will it be closed then?


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Bass season usually opens the third sat. Of June, they take bass season very serious. Between the pike(these are why I fish SC) musky(a little early) walleye and panfish there are plenty of options. Come to think of it I think musky is the third sat. Also.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

We are usualy there the second or 3rd week of may and its trophy season, we dont keep ant but I think you can keep 1 bass is I remember correctly. Can anyone else confirn this ?


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

So if the seasons closed are u aloud to catch and release bass bc that's the only reason
We are going is for the smallmouth


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought a map when I was up there last year but I think it blew out of the boat when we went into town to Walmart. I havnt fished the Bass Haven area, ill check that out.

I was told by a local that you don't need that special license and they havnt bothered checking people for like 4 years now.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I've never heard that you could keep a bass out of season not even one, that would be a new rule.
The season is closed in May, early June for the spawn so targeting bass is illegal, if you catch one and it's impossible not to, you must release it immediately.
LSC has a great population of northern pike I would fish them.
Check with Bass Haven on the Walpole license its been several years for me but I have been checked.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone who was there last year can you chime in. I'm going this year and would love to save the money on a Walpole permit.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

St Clair is the same zone as Lake Erie. Zone 19. No Walleye slot limit and its open all season. Bass is 4th sat in June to Nov 30th


----------



## dust1388 (Jun 5, 2014)

I too will be heading out for a weekend on may the 15th. Went for a weekend last year and the weather kept us on land almost the whole time. I just used the cheaper temporary license last year opposed to the full season which i think was around $70.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Whopper said:


> I'm not a fish cop, but as you say the bass season is closed at that time. A real fish cop will ticket you for targeting out of season fish...just saying


In *American* waters, it's not closed in May, it's catch and immediate release. This is right from the regs: _Catch-and-Immediate-Release seasons: On the following waters, bass may be caught and released during the seasons listed. All bass caught must be immediately (see common terms) returned to the water: L. St. Clair, St. Clair R. and Detroit R., from the last Sat. in Apr. &#8211; Fri. before the 3rd. Sat. in Jun.; _
Prior to the last Sat in Apr, it's closed, but catch and immediate release (CAN't put them in a live well, which rules out tournaments) is ok in May.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Fished-out is correct... You can target and catch smallmouth but it's catch and release only


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

In American waters ,yes.
Mitchell's Bay is entirely Canadian, best check with a Canadian rule book or license seller.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes... I only fish American waters so I should've mentioned that... Thanks


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

here is the link to bass haven and it's very helpful: http://basshavencanada.com/

if you have a small boat/motor i would suggest staying close and fish the stake line to walpole island across from st annes bay. one year 3 of us caught 105 smallies in 6 hours fishing the drop off there in 8 feet of water. 

the musky fishing there is awesome also.

also check out the canals just west of the thames river south of mitchels. when we have been blown off mitchels we trailered the boat and gone into those canals and caught big largemouths and pike. black spinners killed them. also just outside the thames is very good musky fishing.

good luck.


----------



## maddiek (Feb 22, 2014)

I live a quarter mile from the lake. After reading through this thread I would just like to reiterate and add to what was already said. Bass season in CANADA ie. Mitchells Bay does not open until the last Saturday of June. The canadian dnr(omnr) takes this very serious. I know of three boats that were towed, confiscated pending court dates last may for targeting bass. I'm not preaching as my dad and I played catch and release for years over there. In the last 3 years they have really cracked down on it. As far as the walpole license goes, basshaven will probably tell you that you have to have one. However, I haven't been checked in 4 years and haven't seen any activity on the reservation either. The stakes were gone for 3 years, then last year they showed up again. I hope you have a great trip and enjoy my backyard pond, cheers&#127867;


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Closed means closed. If you take it out of the water, ticket!


----------



## Woody24 (Sep 20, 2014)

I spoke to Canada and they said closed period but then I called michigan 
They said catch and release ASAP quick picture is fine with them which is all I want
I don't keep smallmouth


----------



## maddiek (Feb 22, 2014)

Correct woody, we have a catch and release season on our side, but the op was talking about canada, so that's why i offered my opinion.


----------

